# Red Galactonotus



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

*Just wanted to show off my Red Galacts.
I moved all 3 groups into new tanks and stopped to snap shots of em all.
*

*This is a pair - Female from Black jungle, Male from Aarons Frog farm.
Have laid several clutches, but nothing fertile so far.*

















*Heres a trio of Euro Imports from Germany - Juvie/Sub Adults.
Looks to be 1.2 possibly at this point*

























*Heres a young Juvie trio from Aarons Frog farm*


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

lookin good Tony. I see you still have a FEW frogs left


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

They look delicious!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG !!!! I am so jealous ! I am on waiting list for these you are so lucky!!!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Ya know- nobody likes a showoff!
Kidding, those are beautiful frogs.
Good luck with the breeding.

John


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

nathan said:


> OMG !!!! I am so jealous ! I am on waiting list for these you are so lucky!!!


Was on a wait list for red galacs for well over a year...got an email on Tuesday inquiring whether I was still interested and had the frogs by Friday!
Patience grasshopper...
Scott


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I need to get on one of these waiting lists. Thanks for reminding me of how stunning these frogs are!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks all...
Ya, I love these guys (and girls), i am selling off collection recently but just cant seem to let these go, took me a long time to acquire and quite a few $$$. But more so... i just love to keep em. I will be keeping them all and hopefully put some out into the hobbie in the future. I know they were a dime a dozen at one time (years back), and then lost appeal in the hobby, but i dont see how !
Anyway, would like to acquire a few more groups some day and just concentrate on keeping and breeding these, Well, maybe a few other desirables i like.
Happy Frogging!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Beautiful Galacts! I just got a pair, but they aren't as deep red as yours, not quite orange, but not as red. Those are stunners. 
Congrats!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Galacts are slowly becoming my favorite larger dart frogs. I have the 75% yellows and 75% oranges but no reds yet, thanks for reminding me that I need to get ahold of some haha.


----------



## Schank (Aug 23, 2009)

awesome!! they are on my wish list.. see below

cant wait till i can get some.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am not a fan of galacts, but those are really nice looking, nice crisp red on their back.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Heres their new Dwelling...
Coco huts, film cans and logs all hidden under leaf litter.
Also alot of Plant clippings on ground ready to fill in once they take off.

*80 gallon divided into 26 gal. each - 16x22x17
*









*The pairs dwelling*









*The frogfarm trio*









*The Euro import trio*


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Rad, why'd you decide to divide up such a nice big tank!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Well... Had to think about that one for a minute.
At one time, i had alot of frog specie, my room here is only so big, only so many racks i could fit in here, needed more tanks when limited on space, so i utilized it as such. 
Now that i think about it, maybe its time to use its size , since specie count is considerably way less. 
Damn you nick, why do you gotta be the voice of logic after the fact. 
Oh well, Maybe once i do my custom 150g., i can re focus on it. (again)
Thanks


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Are these all you have left? You didnt sell your flavovittata or veraderos did you?


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm just sayin' I'd rather see that big tank as a nice display then divided, ya know?


----------



## gogglz (Oct 17, 2009)

Well those are absolutely stunning. I would love to get a few of them fellers. I just seem to really like all them red poison frogs for some reason.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are so nice Tony! Shoot me a PM if you are ever interested in giving a tour of your collection.
-Mark


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice frogs! I always wanted to get some galacts, now your post has convinced me!


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

I was thinking about getting some of these. I am looking further into it now thanks for making up my mind with those nice pics.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh great. thanks a lot. Now everybody wants red galacts so I'll probably never get any. Just kidding. Those are an awesome red. I just have oo many frogs on my wish list and those are one of them.


----------



## Tran2la (Nov 6, 2009)

Found your thread teaser!!! I would want to get on the waiting list for these. Gorgeous.!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Pmd you instaed







Tran2la said:


> Found your thread teaser!!! I would want to get on the waiting list for these. Gorgeous.!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

they are even better looking in person. but those are some nice shots, love that last one.

so how many species do you have now that your supposed to breed and sell me?? 3 right? the flavos, galacts and pumilio? ya....hop to it


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Is it me or do the european one's look better.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Hehe... Im sure its all personal opinion, they are nice looking.
They are about twice the age of other trio, healthier,plumper, fitter looking.
The young ones are absolutely stunning in person though, i prefer the looks of Aarons, the reds, lines and markings are a little nicer in my opinion.
The known female is really nice lookin though too !
Enjoy!


----------



## Tran2la (Nov 6, 2009)

Do you have more pictures? This thread needs more.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Is there a reason why you keep the different lines appart? It's the same species and the same morph right, so why not mix them up?


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Suzanne,
At this point its due to age difference, i want to house the pair and the youngest together at some point, but waiting till they get some better size on them.
I think i will keep the Euros seperate though, just for bloodline purposes.
Personal preference is all.


----------

